# Intel icore vs Intel Xeon



## some12b (Dec 15, 2018)

Here is a good question: icore vs Xeon? Which is best for an audio workstation? And why?

icores are design for standalone computers Xeons are design for severs. Both have the cons and pros. 
You can easily overclock an icore but generally it has a limited amount of cores, and they tend to be cheaper. 
A to overclock a Xeon you normally need to shutdown several cores, but they tend to have more cores because they are design for severs to make virtual machines, so they have a slow speed but can handle more tasks, they also tend to be pricier...

What's your take on this matter?


----------



## kitekrazy (Dec 15, 2018)

Icore - your last statement explains it all. For audio - faster clock speed.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 15, 2018)

My take would be = Don't ever OC a Xeon


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 17, 2018)

Xeons are somewhat redundant for our uses now that high core count (HCC) i9 chips exist. You can get mainstream Intel chips with up to 18 cores that are non-Xeon.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 17, 2018)

zircon_st said:


> Xeons are somewhat redundant for our uses now that high core count (HCC) i9 chips exist. You can get mainstream Intel chips with up to 18 cores that are non-Xeon.


Curious to see how Zen2 will change the landscape as well, though I suppose that's another discussion.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 17, 2018)

I like Xeons simply for longer life cycles as they are the same Cores, higher binned parts with different chipsets.
The very fastest single threaded Core from whoever makes gets my money next time.
I’m not in need of huge massive core counts and rendering 256 track stems.
I just need real time performance of softsynths and sample playback apps.

Was going to post a link of leaked Intel Ice Lake iirc that was 30% percent higher in Cine single core scores. That might mean 15-20% for us, but that’s triple the improvements we’ve seen since the i7 Bloomfield’s.
Went back to the Taiwanese link and it was 404’d.
No biggie I’ll be at CES.

If AMD can hit single core better, I’ll buy that.
Don’t care about price or any other consideration.
Fastest single core gets my money, end of story.

Keep your eyes peeled for Taiwanese Leaks.
HBot shows numbers which is fine, I don’t need to read Mandarin.
Seems these leaks in the last week come and go quickly.
So PrntScrn and capture these characters.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 18, 2018)

chimuelo said:


> I like Xeons simply for longer life cycles as they are the same Cores, higher binned parts with different chipsets.
> The very fastest single threaded Core from whoever makes gets my money next time.
> I’m not in need of huge massive core counts and rendering 256 track stems.
> I just need real time performance of softsynths and sample playback apps.
> ...


Noticed the W-3175 is coming too this month (apparently)
As ASUS have a board announced to support this
Since these are the Workstation class of Xeons and not the Enterprise E Series, I wonder how they will fare against the i9s...

Reports I have read about the i9 9900K so far, are saying that there is some gimmick to the 5GHz and actual real-world improvement on previous generation. Time will tell


----------

